
How Do You Solve a Problem Like Oscar Hammerstein? - rutenspitz
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/solve-problem-like-oscar-hammerstein/
======
EwanG
Had not realized that in many circles Rodgers is considered a near-genius and
Hammerstein a bit too preachy and sentimental. The article argues otherwise.

~~~
drb91
The only argument I would make with your statement is the word “too”.
Hammerstein is almost an entire definition of “twee” himself. That doesn’t
preclude him from being one of the most loved lyricists of all time.

It’s also rather strange to compare composition and lyricism. Rodgers
certainly had nowhere near the talent Hammerstein did at actually putting
words to music.

~~~
saghm
> It’s also rather strange to compare composition and lyricism.

It's probably also a lot harder to make music sound preachy and sentimental
independent of the lyrics

------
asimpletune
“ I am a modern major general... ”

